# nouvel adaptateur - lecteur SD carte



## brunnno (28 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,

les lecteurs "SD carte" ou autres adaptateurs pour ipad ont-ils été "mis à jour" avec le nouveau connecteur ?
ou bien faut-il utiliser un adaptateur ?


----------



## Larme (28 Janvier 2013)

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD822ZM/A/adaptateur-lightning-vers-lecteur-de-carte-sd?fnode=3a

http://www.igen.fr/accessoires/lightning-les-adaptateurs-pour-appareil-photo-sont-disponibles-103486


----------



## brunnno (28 Janvier 2013)

merci,
je ne l'ai pas vu en boutiques...


----------

